

EBay to cut 2400 jobs so it can buy back stock - randomname2
http://www.cnet.com/news/ebay-paypal-split-equals-layoffs-possible-enterprise-ipo/

======
randomname2
See also [http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-21/ebay-s-
marketpla...](http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-21/ebay-s-marketplace-
struggles-as-it-faces-future-without-paypal.html)

